# ALERT: Todd Miller of Miller Building Group Stole OVER $82,000 of deposits



## jeffreyecohen1980 (1 mo ago)

*Todd Miller of Miller Building Group* www.millerbuildinggroup.ca defrauded me of approximately $82,261.00

Key points:

Myself and my fiancé retained Miller Building Group in August of 2021 to redo our townhouse
Todd asked for deposits of the major items in the very early stages of the project
Todd purposely stalled the project to avoid reaching the milestones in which the major lead items would require delivery
We are now into the 15th month and there is no sign of completion.

As of today, Todd Miller currently holds the following deposits

-Stair stringers (6) $23,000
-36 stair treads $8,950
-kitchen cabinetry $22,175
-Built-in closets for bedrooms (3) $11,836
-Front entry closet $3,400
-Garage door $3900
-Front cement slab $5,000
-Front deck deposit $4,000
-Backyard paid in full and not complete
-Plumbing (paid in full)
-Electrical (paid in full)
-HVAC (paid in full)

Todd has removed all his tools from the property.

Todd has finally admitted to me that the funds above have been diverted.

Todd has left me and my fiancé in financial despair.

I think it’s very important to publicize this situation as I have no doubt that Todd is about to pray on another unsuspecting victim.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

jeffreyecohen1980 said:


> *Todd Miller of Miller Building Group* www.millerbuildinggroup.ca defrauded me of approximately $82,261.00
> 
> Key points:
> 
> ...


Hope your suing


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

lots of low life scum like that these days. he will prey on others until he meets the wrong guy! lol like said take him to court. or become his worst nightmare. the latter wont get your money back though.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

You're better off telling your story to the local news agency.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

lol he probably spreading this anywhere he can!


----------

